# Αγωνιστικό Bodybuilding > Γυναικείο Αγωνιστικό Bodybuilding / Fitness > Αφιερώματα Ξένων Αθλητριών >  Jenna Renee

## sobral

Γενικά στοιχεία:

Ημερομηνία γέννησης: 9, Σεπτεμβρίου 
Ύψος: 5'5 " 
Μετρήσεις: 34C-25-34 
Μαλλιά: Ξανθά 
Μάτια: Πράσινο / Μπλε 
Γεννήθηκε και μεγάλωσε στην Ormond Beach, FL 
Τρέχουσα Κατοικία: Jacksonville, FL

Μοντέλο κ νέα αθλήτρια με δύο συμμετοχές στην WBFF. Έλαβε την επαγγελματική της κάρτα τον Ιούνιο του 2011 στην κατηγορία bikini. Έχει κοσμήσει πολλά περιοδικά του χώρου όπως τα Maximum Fitness Magazine, Muscle Magazine, Inside Fitness Magazine, World Physique Magazine, Natural Muscle και Muscle Evolution Magazine. Αστέρι απλά :01. Wink:  :03. Thumb up: 

Φωτός:

----------


## sofos

την ξερω αυτη  :01. Mr. Green:  :08. Turtle:  δε νομιζω να χει καποια ατελεια,ουτε ζωγραφια να ταν χεχε  :08. Turtle:

----------


## COBRA_STYLE

χαχα...στην 4η φωτο δεν ειναι η ιδια...εβαλες αλλη :08. Turtle:

----------


## sobral

> χαχα...στην 4η φωτο δεν ειναι η ιδια...εβαλες αλλη


σωστός στην 4η είναι η Laura Michelle Prestin άλλο @@@@ κι αυτή :01. Wink:  Σόρρυ για το λάθος φίλοι συμφορουμίτες!

----------


## ελμερ

και το κουκουτσι μυγδαλο που λεγανε κι οι παλιοι.... :01. Smile:  :02. Welcome:

----------


## beefmeup

> την ξερω αυτη  δε νομιζω να χει καποια ατελεια,ουτε ζωγραφια να ταν χεχε


πραγματικα...μαγευτικα... :02. Shock:  :02. Shock:  :02. Love: 

αλλα κ η αλλη που μπηκε σφηνα :01. Mr. Green: ( Michelle Prestin) ειναι ολα τα λεφτα λεμε... :03. Bowdown:  :03. Bowdown:  :03. Bowdown:

----------


## GREEK POWER

:02. Shock:  hot babes 2 ?

----------


## sobral

> πραγματικα...μαγευτικα...
> 
> αλλα κ η αλλη που μπηκε σφηνα( Michelle Prestin) ειναι ολα τα λεφτα λεμε...


κ εγώ έχω πάθει πλάκα μπιφ :08. Toast:  τρέμε amanda (latona).... :01. Wink:

----------


## COBRA_STYLE

θα πρεπε να ντρεπονται οι συμφορουμιτες και ειδικα ο beef γτ την εχω ανεβασει στα hot babes αυτη και δεν το θυμηθηκε :01. Mr. Green: 

παντρεμενη αυτη ετσι?

----------


## sobral

> θα πρεπε να ντρεπονται οι συμφορουμιτες και ειδικα ο beef γτ την εχω ανεβασει στα hot babes αυτη και δεν το θυμηθηκε
> 
> παντρεμενη αυτη ετσι?


yes προσφάτως παντρεμένη! αφού το κορίτσι είναι για σπίτι! τι?? δεν με πιστεύετε? Για ρίξτε μία ματιά: :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:  :01. Razz: 





Μαγειρεύει...



Φτιάχνει καφέ...



πίνει όοολο το γαλατάκι της σαν καλό κορίτσι...



Σκουπίζει...



κουρεύει κ το γκαζόν! :01. Mr. Green:  :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## COBRA_STYLE

ε τι να λεμε τωρα,Νοικοκυρα  :01. Mr. Green: 

τωρα σχετικα με αυτο που ειπες για το "γαλα",με εβαλες σε πονηρες σκεψεις ατιμε :01. Razz:

----------


## ελμερ

καλημερα....αντε να δουλευεις 12 ωρο και να σχολας,να σαι ψωφιος και να σε περιμενει αυτη σπιτι!!!!!!!!!! :02. Love:  :02. Love:  :02. Welcome:

----------


## GREEK POWER

> καλημερα....αντε να δουλευεις 12 ωρο και να σχολας,να σαι ψωφιος και να σε περιμενει αυτη σπιτι!!!!!!!!!!


Χαχαχαχα καλο  :03. Thumb up:   Αν εχεις τετοια γυναικα στο σπιτι, και συ λιπεις 12 ωρες θα βρεις και αλλον οταν γυρισεις :02. Welcome:

----------


## ελμερ

θα με κυνηγησει ο devil που ειμαι off αλλα το χω ξαναπει....καλυτερα ειναι να τρως κοκορετσι απ τη σουβλα και να απλωνει και κανας αλλος να φαει κανα κομματι η να τρως ρεβυθια και να ειναι ολα δικα σου???(αιωνιο ερωτημα αυτο :08. Turtle:  :01. Mr. Green:  :02. Welcome:  )

----------


## Χρήστος Τριανταφύλλου

> θα με κυνηγησει ο devil που ειμαι off αλλα το χω ξαναπει....καλυτερα ειναι να τρως κοκορετσι απ τη σουβλα και να απλωνει και κανας αλλος να φαει κανα κομματι η να τρως ρεβυθια και να ειναι ολα δικα σου???(αιωνιο ερωτημα αυτο )


Λουλουδι ειναι!  Κ λιγο μυικη τονωση να παρει ,παλι καλη θα ειναι  ,εχει περιθωριο. :01. Smile: 

Σε αυτο που ειπες φιλε ελμερ , κολαει κ κατι αλλο.

Πριν χρονια στην δουλεια,διπλανη μου συναδελφισα φιλη ,που ηταν χοντρουλα ,ασχημουλα (αλλα πολυ καλο παιδι) κ με καταγωγη απο Ποντο , ηταν πολυ εκνευρισμενη που ο αδελφος της στο χωριο ,αραβωνιαστηκε μια Αλβανη.

Και της λεει διπλανος συναδελφος.
{Δεν πειραζει ρε Νιτσα , καλητερα κατσικακι απο την Αλβανια ,παρα προβατινα απο την Τροιζηνια  :01. Mr. Green: }

Περιττο να πω οτι εγινε χαμος!  :01. ROFL:  :01. ROFL:  :08. Turtle:  :08. Turtle:

----------


## ελμερ

:08. Turtle:  :08. Turtle:   ετσι ακριβως Χρηστο.....θα ηθελα και την γνωμη του Ηλια στο θεμα..... :02. Welcome:

----------


## Χρήστος Τριανταφύλλου

> ετσι ακριβως Χρηστο.....θα ηθελα και την γνωμη του Ηλια στο θεμα.....


Που εισαι ,Ηλια μου;;;  :01. Smile:  :02. Welcome:

----------


## Blast

:03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:

----------


## Metalhead|T|

ΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΧ ΝΙΩΘΩ ενα βάρος στο στήθος...  :01. Mr. Green:  :01. Mr. Green:  :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## HACKERWALLK3R

Και λέμε και εμείς όταν βρούμε καμία ότι είναι ωραία!!!
Wtf

----------


## sobral

αγριόγατα Jenna....  :02. Love:

----------


## COBRA_STYLE

περισσοτερο για το my precious μου κανει εδω ^^ :01. Mr. Green:  :08. Turtle:

----------

